

Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6 Technical Details: What's New - mariana
http://www.redhat.com/rhel/server/details/

======
chuhnk
There are some extremely impressive changes being made within redhat 6. This
distro I assume will be what represents redhat for the next 4-5 years.

------
nailer
Btrfs is in there as a tech beta too, which provides better snapshotting than
lvm and ext34 does.

